# BEATO LUI CH'E' CONTENTO



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

24ORE - ESTERI


*Benedetto XVI: "Provo gioia 
per il nuovo clima politico"*

*ROMA* - "Avvertiamo con particolare gioia i segnali di un clima nuovo, più fiducioso e più costruttivo. Esso è legato al profilarsi di rapporti più sereni tra le forze politiche e le istituzioni, in virtù di una percezione più viva delle responsabilità comuni per il futuro della Nazione". Papa Benedetto XVI commenta così la situazione politica italiana dopo le elezioni dello scorso aprile. Lo fa parlando alla 58esimo assemblea della Cei e in attesa di ricevere il 6 giugno Silvio Berlusconi. 

"E' diffuso - continua Papa Ratzinger - il desiderio di riprendere il cammino, di affrontare e risolvere insieme almeno i problemi più urgenti e più gravi, di dare avvio a una nuova stagione di crescita economica ma anche civile e morale". Ma non bisogna perdere tempo e cogliere risultati positivi. Prima che "se non ci fossero risultati concreti" il cima muti. 

            (_29-05-2008_)

 *















*


----------



## Old Sad (29 Maggio 2008)

*Beh...*



Mari' ha detto:


> 24ORE - ESTERI
> 
> 
> *Benedetto XVI: "Provo gioia
> ...


 

Beh avrà nostalgia dei suoi fantastici trascorsi giovanili  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Che schifo!


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Beh avrà nostalgia dei suoi fantastici trascorsi giovanili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... che vuoi fare ... e' difficile dimenticare i ricordi giovanili


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 24ORE - ESTERI
> 
> 
> *Benedetto XVI: "Provo gioia *
> ...


io  questo papa lo crocefiggerei...


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io  questo papa lo crocefiggerei...



NAaaaaaaaaaaa ... poi ne farebbero un martire  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  meglio di no.


----------



## brugola (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NAaaaaaaaaaaa ... poi ne farebbero un martire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


preferisci lapidarlo?


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> preferisci lapidarlo?



preferisco non cagarlo.


----------



## Old Sad (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> preferisco non cagarlo.


 
Concordo ... ma se si tirasse fuori dalle balle ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Concordo ... ma se si tirasse fuori dalle balle ...



... mo chiedi troppo


----------



## Old Sad (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mo chiedi troppo


 
Dici.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





secondo me no... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se tornasse (tornassero) a seguire il vero esempio cristiano, sarebbe tutto di guadagnato


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> Dici....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



di' che li vuoi impoverire


----------



## Old Sad (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> di' che li vuoi impoverire


 
beh non capisco che caspita ci fanno con tutti i soldi e le proprietà che hanno, se poi ci chiedono soldi per l'8 per mille, soldi per mantenere le parrocchie, di dare lavoro a chi ne ha bisogno, di sfamare chi ha fame, di non usare contraccettivi e non abortire - ovunque e soprattutto nei paesi dove le nascite sono tante quante le morti ... insomma, ma loro .. che caxxo fanno?????


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> beh non capisco che caspita ci fanno con tutti i soldi e le proprietà che hanno, se poi ci chiedono soldi per l'8 per mille, soldi per mantenere le parrocchie, di dare lavoro a chi ne ha bisogno, di sfamare chi ha fame, di non usare contraccettivi e non abortire - ovunque e soprattutto nei paesi dove le nascite sono tante quante le morti ... insomma, ma loro .. che caxxo fanno?????


Esercitano il "Potere" ... mantenerlo costa caro!


----------



## Old Sad (29 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Esercitano il "Potere" ... mantenerlo costa caro!


 
beh gli prendesse un colpo secco una volta per tutte


----------



## Mari' (29 Maggio 2008)

Sad ha detto:


> beh gli prendesse un colpo secco una volta per tutte


AMEN!!!


----------



## Nobody (30 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> io questo papa lo crocefiggerei...


...e se poi risorge?


----------

